# watz up guys



## 1320tuner (Dec 15, 2011)

Well to start off I'm new on iron magz but I've been trying to build muscle for the past 8 months been having ok results I guess but still trying hard to reach my goal...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1320tuner* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

Whats up.....weclome in


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

